# 1up clay keychain.



## blinkingLEDs (Dec 2, 2007)

1up key chain I made. Pictures here


----------



## greyhound (Dec 2, 2007)

that's pretty cool

we used to make random stuff like that in art class


----------



## pasc (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks good, I like it ^^


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, I gotta get myself some clay!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

That looks really good! In fact, it looks just right, like in the games...

- Sam


----------



## Law (Dec 2, 2007)

That is awesome, me want.

Or maybe a clay Pacman...


----------



## Seven (Dec 4, 2007)

It looks just like the ones in-game. 8D

I need to make something like it in the near future.


----------



## Railgun (Dec 5, 2007)

wow, looks good


----------



## MacGnG (Dec 5, 2007)

coool, u could sell those


----------



## blinkingLEDs (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice to get positive feedback like this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The thought of selling them crossed my mind but I don't have the time to make more right now.
My modding project of my DS-lite is eating up all my free time.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks great, if I eat it, will I live longer? *GAGS* Mario, I hope your ready to meet my lawyer! Really though, it's great. My clay lion turned into an ash tray...


----------

